# Dore Westbury Mk2 drive pulley repair



## Canobi (May 21, 2017)

Hi folks

Are there any Dore Westbury owners/builders out there who could offer some guidance/tips for taking the planetary pulley section appart?

It's my first mill and I can't seem to find much info on it. I didn't know about the condition of the bushings till after I got it home.

Here's how the lower half looked as it was, you can see where most of the original bushings went, both sides had a build-up of flakes around the edges and in corners:





After a clean, it was easier to see how close things came to permanent damage, the one side looks to be worn down to almost nothing.





The bushing on the other side of the wheel has been squashed, you can see the deformity has pushed it up and over the edge of the bore:





I searched for ages but couldn't find out what the bushings were made of, I hazarded a guess at brass, but not 100% on that.

The lower half doesn't look like it will present much problem as far as replacing the bushing goes, simple press out/press in job, but the planetary half is beyond me.

I've taken a step back from my usual "have at it" approach having discovered how scarce these casting are, so I'm in no hurry to do something brash this early into proceedings.

I removed the four small bolts on top after taking this pic, but it didn't seem to do much:





I'm guessing the four ?brass pins may have something to do with it, but how to deal with the thing is beyond me at the moment so any help would be most appreciated.


----------

